

What's the point of pgbouncer2 (postgresql) - ibotty
http://www.depesz.com/2012/12/02/what-is-the-point-of-bouncing/

======
ibotty
i didn't have the need to use pgbouncer yet, so i never really figured out its
cons. (nearly) no prepared statements is a big down, but if you design your db
with functions (i.e. you only do "select get_my_data();"), it fortunately
doesn't matter.

